# Moonlight LED?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

What's the best way to have a single moonlight LED that's submersible? I'm trying to light the inside of the castle when main lights are off. I can't find anything like that in the market.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I do remember seeing them at trade shows roughly 10 years ago. There is a company that makes them but few places handle them because of there price and limited market. They were sold in sets of about 3 to 7 leds each in a separate using the old style 20 ma LED's that barely glow in a dark room. On the set of 7 I believe you got seven different colors, but the sets of 3 were all one color. They could have been made by AZOO, but I'm not sure on the company.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll check them out. Another alternative I found was a submersible twist on/off led that runs on battery.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

look here the small ring 6 LEDs if you can cut the power level down on it could work.

http://www.mainlandmart.com/ledmart.html


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

TropTrea said:


> look here the small ring 6 LEDs if you can cut the power level down on it could work.
> 
> http://www.mainlandmart.com/ledmart.html


Yeah the ring Led will work. My concern, the housing is made of copper, is this copper safe for shrimps?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

BUGGER said:


> Yeah the ring Led will work. My concern, the housing is made of copper, is this copper safe for shrimps?


They do have some products that are not made of copper but plastic. Yes from past experience copper does not mix well with either salt of fresh water. Low levels of copper are safe for shrimp but with copper in the tank continuously there is no guarantee the levels would get excessively high.


----------

